# Shirts not curing correctly



## MAURINE GRAPHICS (Dec 2, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what exactly I am doing wrong when curing my shirts?. I have a Vastex d-100 conveyor dryer. When I am running a shirt through, I take the temp gun to the other side, and even when the shirt is hitting around 350, the ink will still crack when it comes out the other side and is stretched. I can even run white plastisol through at over 350 degrees twice and it will still crack. Does anyone know why I am having to get my temperatures so hot to have them actually cure?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I have the same conveyor dryer. It works really well. I'm thinking that you've got a heavy print and you're not curing all the way through the layers. Slow down your belt speed. What are your settings at? And, what's your height set at?
What mesh and how many layers/hits of ink are you laying down?


----------



## MAURINE GRAPHICS (Dec 2, 2012)

Celtic said:


> I have the same conveyor dryer. It works really well. I'm thinking that you've got a heavy print and you're not curing all the way through the layers. Slow down your belt speed. What are your settings at? And, what's your height set at?
> What mesh and how many layers/hits of ink are you laying down?


I always keep the heat setting on high. FI normally run 110 or 155 for just about everything. The shirts I run the height as low as it can go, with the shirts laid as flat as possible to help with even temps. I do slow the belt down enough to let the temps reach as high as they need to be. Do you run your dryer at the highest temp or turn it down so you can run the belt slower?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I run the dryer at the highest temp and I'd run the belt around 17 for what you're doing and for the height, I'd set it at 3 or 3 1/2 inches.


----------



## dionvg (Jul 31, 2015)

The best would be to cure at 140 degrees Celsius, or approximately 300 Fahrenheit, for 2 minutes through the tunnel.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

dionvg said:


> The best would be to cure at 140 degrees Celsius, or approximately 300 Fahrenheit, for 2 minutes through the tunnel.


300 degrees Fahrenheit isn't hot enough to cure. Most inks require 320 through all the ink thickness.
Of course to achieve that, your conveyor heat has to be set higher than that.


----------



## MAURINE GRAPHICS (Dec 2, 2012)

Celtic said:


> I run the dryer at the highest temp and I'd run the belt around 17 for what you're doing and for the height, I'd set it at 3 or 3 1/2 inches.


Thanks, it actually worked pretty well. It is a little annoying running it so slowly but much better than running the shirts through, twice!


----------

